# Dave Heasman - Pumpman with Pan-Ocean Anco Ltd



## Carl (Sep 18, 2006)

Does anyone know of or the where abouts of Mr Dave Heasman - Was Pumpman with PanOcean Anco in the 80's lived in the brighton area. Just looking out for him as we a good laugh together on the Anco Empress @ 1981 - Thxs All


----------

